# How good is lenovo after sales service??



## aaryaan (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello guys,

this is regarding some recent experiences I had!! I promise this will be interesting and evoke your curiosity!

I was almost about to buy a Lenovo Z series laptop but stopped due to bad colors available in that store (only color available was ugly Navy blue or Light purple o.0).

Then, I came to know that my mama is coming from USA. So I had an idea to browse around the amazon usa for laptop prices. Holy %&^*!!!!! I was flabbergasted to compare the thinkpad prices in USA and India unbelievable!

Now I had to inquire about a few issues before I told my mama to bring the laptop down from USA to India. One of them is warranty extension and if international warranty is available.

And today I called Lenovo all day. Different number, different web sites actually infinite numbers infinite websites for all products........
It is a F%^%& MESS trust me......it seems like lenovo customer support is a big joke.......

Jis bhi toll free number pe call karo vo doosre department ka number de deta tha. More than once.....ek department ne dosre department to call karne ko kaha aur dosre department ne vapis pechle department ko call karne ko keh dala (Line switching is not available in Lenovo offices ....... can you believe that)

Ok yeh to kuch bhi nahi hai....bahut baar to aisi number mile jo mashallah chalte hi nahi.......wtf!!!!

Till now inspite of whole day of effort I can not get the information for warranty extension for Thinkpad Edge series.......

I then called up USA lenovo and they were pleasantly super prompt.....my god i would have kissed that guy on phone and tell him about all my troubles dealing with Lenovo india whole day long......

Now I am thinking twice to actually go ahead and buy Lenovo or Thinkpad!!!!

Attention LENOVO users PLEASE PLEASE SHARE YOUR EXPERIENCES and enlighten us!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## red dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

I do not know what numbers you called and whom you talked to,but ASS for thinkpad is extremely good at least in Eastern parts of India.It is as a matter of fact better than Dell.I am not sure about consumer laptops though.
And you CAN extend warranty of edge series thinkpads.(The T and W series come with 3years warranty by default)
Which city are you from BTW?


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

u asked the lenovo guy in the US if they provide international warranty or not?? ..


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 13, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Which city are you from BTW?



I am from Delhi


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 13, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> u asked the lenovo guy in the US if they provide international warranty or not?? ..



haha yes..... and he promptly told me that the laptop i was considering to buy should have an extended onsite warranty pack available for around 99$....... the indian service providers on the other hand could not deliver this basic information and kept on giving me one toll free number after another!


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 13, 2011)

I do not know what are you talking about because AFAIK Lenovo has excellent A.S.S. in India


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 14, 2011)

kevz22 said:


> I do not know what are you talking about because AFAIK Lenovo has excellent A.S.S. in India



aah sorry Lenovo fanboy .....I hope then this was my one off experience!!


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 14, 2011)

@Aaryan
Be sensible when you comment.
I have personally experienced the after sales service of lenovo wherein my problem was solved within 16hours at the authorised service center in mangalore and so I said that their a.s.s.is the best....
Take it or leave it...
Think twice before you comment.


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 14, 2011)

aaryaan said:


> aah sorry Lenovo fanboy .....I hope then this was my one off experience!!


done ask opinions if you dont respect them... rather than thanking him, you are taunting him???


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 14, 2011)

As per my experience, ASS somewhat depends on the area also. I will support 'reddragon' - eastern part their support is better than Dell. But a carry in is the best option for ass, can't comment about ph support.


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 14, 2011)

I just feel that Lenovo is doing some basic things in a very unprofessional manner. I have 3 examples:

a) This is the reply to my warranty extension query email from lenovo sales staff:

"
Dear Customer ,

We don't *no* cost of warranty extension pack , If u want to *no* cost,Please
visit lenovo service center :

"

All my life being professional I have learnt one thing. Emails depict who you actually are.

b) I have already mentioned above of so many listed numbers (toll free or not) on the web-site which do not work.

c) See this link below and try to crack the acceptable input for the text box. I am sure it will take more than a few grey hairs to figure out. I had to delve into the javascript to work out the available options. (Is this the right UI and web site designing from one of the leading laptop manufactures in India and the world).
Lenovo Support - International Warranty Service (IWS)


I am not complaining. I am just saying that some of the Lenovo staff is extremely stupid and just PLAIN DUMB! Hope someone out there takes notice.


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 15, 2011)

Service is ok but it  takes half an hour to regtster a complaint to obtain case-id for advising to service centre. But the hardware is not good. My Ideapad netbook has got three keyboard replaced within 8 months of purchase.


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 15, 2011)

samudragupta said:


> done ask opinions if you dont respect them... rather than thanking him, you are taunting him???



eh!!! i was just kidding ...... no taunting.....no teasing and ofcourse I respect the opinions of people of have commented......

*sigh* whatever happened to our sense of humor and good spirit



ysmonyog said:


> Service is ok but it  takes half an hour to regtster a complaint to obtain case-id for advising to service centre. But the hardware is not good. My Ideapad netbook has got three keyboard replaced within 8 months of purchase.



thanks for reply dude! appreciated!


----------



## jagdish (Sep 15, 2011)

aaryan, lenovo laptops have battery problem,lenovo battery have problem within 6month to 1 years else everything is fine with lenovo.


----------



## mnnueltuttu (Sep 19, 2011)

well as per my opinion lenovo company in india is not trustworthy for example they can't even set up good customer care centers like any other company i have tried to call the numbers on their website sometimes they pickup and say another number when i call that number most likely they give first number again.after few hrs of trying i switched from toll free number to their company centers number in india like banglore or kolkata i am very disappointed that no one picks up the phone.when i called toll free number i hear a message that all lines are busy 

i am saying about a toll free number not about any others i will say don't go behind lenovo at all for cheapeness bcoz it will coast u lot and u will regreat its purchase
 If u like portable laptop try samsung series 3 

sony series vpc sb

macbook air,toshiba portege i will go for toshiba bcoz in my house all electrical equipments are from toshiba and their built quality is very high i have seen  some online forum where people claim that they have been using toshiba laptops over 5yrs

toshiba portege model have 9 hrs of battery life


----------



## Vijay N (Aug 27, 2013)

Please read about my ongoing ordeal with Lenovo's service here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...ad-horrible-horrible-after-sales-service.html


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 28, 2013)

Vijay N said:


> Please read about my ongoing ordeal with Lenovo's service here:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...ad-horrible-horrible-after-sales-service.html



Don't bump old threads!!!


----------



## shady535 (May 1, 2016)

I purchased Lenovo G505S(Serial Number - CB24152260) in August , 2014 with 1-year (Onsite + Accidental Damage Protection+ Next Business day response) warranty and started having issues with my laptop ever since. Sometimes my audio jack stopped working , other times screen started going black , while other times lower panel of my laptop came out of no-where but all those things were sorted out in almost a week of complaint. So I decided to extend my (Onsite + Accidental Damage Protection) Warranty for 2 more years and paid for it. Then came the worst , my laptop screens backlit stopped working and I lodged a complaint on 2nd February 2016 with Service Order – 8006490786 and Order Number – 7007173832 and I was kept waiting for almost a month without any update and without even reply to the various mails , I sent them and keeping my numerous calls on hold without giving me a proper reason and repeatedly saying that ‘We have forwarded the issue to Concerned department’ but no resolution was done. Then one day they called me and told me that Part is not available in India and have to import it from China and it would take some it. Hence closing my request on 4th March , 2016. (My Laptop wasn’t repaired yet).
On 11th March , my laptop was picked up by Lenovo’s engineer , saying that they’ll diagnose my laptop at service centre properly and found that even my cooling fan wasn’t working correctly and hence lodging a complaint for Screen and fan on 16th March 2016 with Service Order – 8006758663 and Order Number – 7007251109 . On 23rd March I received call from LenCare department saying that part have been shipped and your laptop will be repaired in 2-3 working days and Lenovo delivered part at wrong service centre on 28th March.  (Laptop still not repaired)
On 29th March , once again a complaint was launched for the same issue with Order Number – 7007270609 and again received a call from a guy claiming that he’s from escalation desk and my laptop will be repaired soon till April 14th or 15th and hence I received my laptop on 18th April.
Hence my laptop was repaired after almost 76 days of launching the complaint , for a small issue of replacing a screen , that could not have taken more than a day or two. If Lenovo would have taken it’s consumers seriously. After I lost count of calls and emails , I sent them but finally my laptop was repaired. I endured various losses but finally Lenovo is offering me warranty for 3 months.
Complete details - Pali101


----------

